

UK firm denies 'cyber-spy' deal with Egypt - parenthesis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14981672

======
techhome
Oops, so be alert. You may be hacked at any time!! This is a real dangerous
situation whic will lead to anarchy in future. Even though we all know this
type of things occurs every now and then, this news is really a hurting one.
So beware you are being always watched by the Big brother!!

